# Artigo no Portugal Diário sobre o Frio



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 21:59)

Aqui vai , enfim  
www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=766588&div_id=291


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2007 às 23:09)

Santos disse:


> Aqui vai , enfim
> www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=766588&div_id=291



Já parece uma noticia tipo...enfim....Sempre a mm conversa...


----------



## Santos (27 Jan 2007 às 03:32)

dj_alex disse:


> Já parece uma noticia tipo...enfim....Sempre a mm conversa...



Tal e qual


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2007 às 03:50)

Eu penso k eles têm a minuta guardada e quando necessário á só alterar os elementos. E pronto tá a noticia feita.


----------



## Iceberg (28 Jan 2007 às 12:02)

Ontem foi demais ...  

Os principais noticiários da RTP abriram com a notícia da Frente Fria que está a atravessar o país ...

Frente Fria ...  ... de facto, a meteorologia na TV anda pelas ruas da amargura ...


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 12:59)

Para não abrir um novo tópico, deixo aqui mais 1 barbaridade jornalistica. Estava eu ontem a assistir ao "Radar dos Negócios" na RTPN quando na lista final de sugestões da web aparece o nosso bem conhecido Accuweather, descrito pelo jornalista como um site muito fiável e detalhado de previsões meteorológicas    

Fiquei


----------

